# Implantation Bleeding?



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
Im cd26/12dpo today and have had dark brown spotting today, could this be implantation Any info on implantation bleeding would be great! Ive been really tired, had a cup of tea today n had to spit it out as it tasted awful!!! Sore boobs, feeling sickly until i eat something, defo ovulated and had really high progesterone levels at cd21. 
Really hoping this is my month!
Dianne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

 just replied to you on your other thread saying hoped it was implantation bleed.

There's a "sticky" thread on 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" and there's info on implantation bleed on there...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

If you're 12dpo today then hopefully it is implantation....that and your other symptoms could be a good sign  

Take care...and good luck
Natasha


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks again lol,
Ill just have to wait! I hate waiting! its driving me mad not knowing!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi

In the days leading up to my first Clomid BFP I had brown spotting (in fact I actually got excited as my CD21 test was neg so I thought I could get cracking on the next cycle lol!!) and also some odd pink/orange stuff too.

Your 'symptoms' certainly sound positive don't they?

You are being good for not testing as I think at your stage, with an Early Response test you should get an accurate result as they pick up from 4 days early I think. Sorry, i'm being naughty and shouldn't encourage you  

Wishing you heaps of luck for a Clomid miracle     Will look out for your news

S xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ~S~, no encouragement of early testing you naughty lady    

Baby dust blowing your way Dianne    

N xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

No advice from me, sorry.. never experienced implantation anything, but just wanted to say GOOD LUCK, *Dianne*! 

*Minxy*! For some reason I've always thought you have dark hair.. my psychic skills are just crud lol 

Nice pic


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
This is my 2nd day of brown spotting it has been enough to wear pantyliners about 2 a day, my test day is fri but will it show negative if im still having implantation bleeding(if thats wat this is?) 
Would i need wait until so long after spotting to get a positive result?
The suspense is killing me!!!

Dianne x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Even if it is implantation spotting and you test at earliest of 14dpo then you should get a +ve result if pg.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had implantation bleeding, but there was only a few spots on the tp and i saw it and straight away hoped it was the implantation.
turned out it was.. i did a hpt the next day & was neg.. but went to get blood test and was +ve.. i wouldve been on day 33 before i got a strong positive, so try hold out until AF doesnt arrive =)

Good luck


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanx but af showed up yesterday, fingers crossed for next month xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read AF showed up Dianne 

Good luck with next cycle....at least you know the clomid is working well for you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh Dianne I am so sorry to read af has showed up, esp as it all sounded so positive  

Feel very guilty now for having built your hopes up  

Sending heaps of luck for this next cycle, and like Natasha says, it appears you respond well to Clomid so fingers crossed your lovely BFP is just around the corner  

Take care

S xx


----------

